

Ask HN: Why TechCrunch posts often do not make it to the front page of HN? - alpb


======
tokenadult
Agreeing with what the first comment said, but expressing the idea in
different words, let's turn your question around and ask why TechCrunch posts
should get to the front page?

A good-quality submission will be from a source with good content, close to
original reporting of the facts, with some balance and sound judgment. Once in
a while articles from TechCrunch fit those criteria, but much of the time
there are better stories from better sources submitted to HN, and with luck of
the draw in who is reading the new page at a given moment, generally better
stories get upvoted, while average stories (frequent on TechCrunch) and below-
average stories (not rare on TechCrunch) are ignored. I'm always looking for a
pleasant surprise when I scan the new page

<http://news.ycombinator.com/newest>

(as I do several times each day) to look for stories to upvote. I try to
submit stories that taught me something I didn't know before, as suggested in
the Hacker News welcome letter.

<http://ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html>

------
anigbrowl
TC used to be flavor of the month here (10 front page posts on any given day),
but TC lost a lot of credibility after the CrunchPad fiasco and allegations
that founder Michael Arrington had undeclared conflicts of interest in his
reporting. After AOL acquired the business there was a conflict of
personalities and Arrington left. Many people feel that what made the site's
reporting distinctive and important went out the door with him.

------
IanDrake
This is where I go to find tech content and authors I wouldn't normally be
exposed to.

If I wanted to read techcrunch, I'd go there.

------
benologist
They often do not make it to the front page because most of what TechCrunch
write is just fluff, AOL likes to churn out the content at a ridiculous rate
both in quantity and quality.

Most of the time when they _do_ get to the front page it's because they're
just pandering to YC or Apple fans.

------
SuperChihuahua
Because TC is an "authority" on the subject and people like that. Let's say
that I had submitted a post about black swans at the same time as that post
from PG was submitted, then there's a higher probability that the post from PG
would reach the front page because PG is an authority

------
rlpb
Flooding the front page of HN with any single source would make it less
useful. I like to see a variety of sources on HN. If I wanted to see most
TechCrunch posts on the front page of HN, I'd subscribe to the RSS feed
instead.

------
redm
Because the most interesting information rises to the top. TechCrunch also
seems to focus a lot on a small number of companies instead of more generally
on interesting topics.

------
20100thibault
because the quality of the content, not the source, determine the number of
upvote

------
thiagodotfm
To put it simply, it's because it sucks balls.

